# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  IN MEMORIAM: Ate Jakob Marlekaj OFM

## NoName

*IN MEMORIAM: Atë Jakob Marlekaj OFM

Një jetë të tërë në shërbim të Fesë e të Kombit*





Më 27 korrik është kujtuar françeskani shqiptar Atë Profesor Jakob Marlekaj në tre vjetorin e vdekjes. 

Luigji, ky ishte emri që i vunë prindërit në pagëzim, lindi në fshatin Plan të Dukagjinit më 19 nëntor 1906 në familjen dukagjinase Marlekaj. Kur ishte ende i vogël, në Plan erdhi një famulltar i ri: Pader Justin Rrota, që hapi pranë kishës një qendër misionare. Aty mësuan shkrim e këndim shqip shumë malësorë të vegjël të Planit e të Gjurajve. Në mes tyre edhe Luigji i vogël, që u bë shpejt një nga nxënësit më të dashur të fratit- mësues, i cili, me miratimin e prindërve, e çoi të vijonte mësimet në shkollën françeskane në Shkodër, hapur që në vitin 1861 nën drejtimin e Atë Gjergj Fishtës. 

Në vitin shkollor 1924-1925 u regjistrua në liceun françeskan Illyricum. Tashmë e kishte zgjedhur rrugën e vet, që do ta çonte larg nëpër universitete e kuvende të ndryshme françeskane të Italisë, duke nisur nga Firence, ku nisi studimet për të përfunduar në Bari, ku drejtoi katedrën e gjuhës e të letërsisë shqipe e ku jetoi deri sa mbylli sytë, më 27 korrik të vitit 2003. 

I la trashëgim kulturës shiptare një pasuri të vërtetë shkrimesh, studimesh gjuhësore, hulumtimesh, dokumentash, që ruhen në Biblotekën e re françeskane në Shkodër. Prej tyre po kujtojmë vetëm veprën së cilës i kushtoi gjithë jetën: Pjetër Bogdani dhe Shqipëria e kohës së tij, botuar në Bari më 1989.

----------

